# No liquid chemicals?



## BuilderToBe (Oct 24, 2013)

I would just like to know what the general opinion is on this matter. Is it possible to have the look of a professionally maintained lawn without the use of any liquid chemicals? Like every other teenager, I care for the neighbors' lawns. I always recommend Scotts products that I can put down with a broadcast spreader. I'm sure there is filler in the mix, and it is probably over-priced, but it seems to work well due to the type of dirt/grass in my neighborhood.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I once cared about my lawn, and all I used was turf builder


----------



## BuilderToBe (Oct 24, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I once cared about my lawn, and all I used was turf builder


I expect most people serious enough about their lawn to want it sprayed, will not be hiring a teenager to do their mowing.


----------

